# Derelict row of cottages in Hade Edge, Huddersfield.



## inveigh (May 4, 2009)

Was having a wonder around Hade Edge a few weeks ago, and I found these. I didn't come prepared so I only had my camera phone and no torch. Will be going back to get more and better images. 






























\


----------



## james.s (May 4, 2009)

Nice! That range reminds me of the one in Oakhurst mansion


----------



## Foxylady (May 5, 2009)

Oh, what a nice find! At least from the outside...not too sure about the interior! 
Fabulous setting, though. Love the old range and the dry-stone wall.


----------



## Urbex John (Feb 23, 2021)

Where are these please do you know the coordinates?


----------



## Rick Anthony (May 6, 2021)

Urbex John said:


> Where are these please do you know the coordinates?


Probably knocked down years ago as this is a 12 year old thread
I certainly not seen any last time i was up Hade Edge


----------



## urban-dorset (May 23, 2021)

They are still showing on Google Maps (aerial view - can't get near on Streetview).


----------

